

What's in a business model? - Ultrapreneur

These days more and more companies are looking into patents for their business models as a way to protect their code and site concept. Does anyone know of a Y Combinator startup that has any type of patents on their concepts?

======
epi0Bauqu
If your question is about YC patents, why doesn't your title reflect that?

